# Small DA/SA 9mm



## Richard1296 (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm looking for a small 9mm for concealed carry. I have a P11, I don't like the 
double action only. Besides the CZ 2075 RAMI what else is there that is
double action/single action. Must be small, must be 9mm, must be DA/SA

Thanks 
Richard


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

All members are encouraged to be familiar with the Forum Guidelines , so please take a few minutes to review them if you have not done so already.

Sig P239 comes to mind. SIG P239


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Welcome from Big Sky Country. 

Lots of choices. Handle as many as you can and if available to rent, rent and shoot them. Sig, Beretta are just a couple of the multitude of choices.

Good luck:watching:


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from North Central Texas - I think you'll like it here.

Too many choices to list them all, you probably need to narrow the field some.

Good luck finding what you want.

Just curious why must it be a 9mm?

:smt1099


----------



## Richard1296 (Nov 25, 2009)

I really don't like a 380, its not enough gun to suit me and a small 40 has more
recoil than I want. My KelTec P11 has all the recoil I want is a small pistol, but
I don't like the double action only trigger and its long pull. I also don't
want to have to keep too many different types of ammo (I have other 9mm's).
What I want is a small 9mm with decocker and SA/DA. I see a few choices 
but the CZ2075 RAMI BD is the only small pistol I have found with all the features
I want.
I was hoping members here would know of more choices than I have found.
And I'm in Virginia.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Richard1296 said:


> I'm looking for a small 9mm for concealed carry. I have a P11, I don't like the
> double action only. Besides the CZ 2075 RAMI what else is there that is
> double action/single action. Must be small, must be 9mm, must be DA/SA
> 
> ...


Well it is not a DA SA but it is a small poly 9mm
It is the Bersa BP9cc









It is reported to be in the 300.00 to 350.00 price range.
9+1 single stack mag, should come with two. Striker fired.
Bersa makes great guns. These are said to be out late Dec or early Jan. I suspect they will be out sometime around the Jan 19th opening of the 2010 ShotShow.

I have looked but did not see Bersa in their Booth list so they may not be attending, but I still expect them to release it around that time.

Oh.. and welcome to the forum


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you want a decocker, go SiG, P239 as mentioned above. If you want a small (mm that is DA/SA I would suggest an XD9SC. I don't know how big/small your hands are but that's all I can suggest at this point. Most striker mechanisms don't require a decocker.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Growler67 said:


> If you want a decocker, go SiG, P239 as mentioned above. If you want a small (mm that is DA/SA I would suggest an XD9SC. I don't know how big/small your hands are but that's all I can suggest at this point. Most striker mechanisms don't require a decocker.


True but the Walther P99 has one. Or at least my P99 has one.


----------



## Richard1296 (Nov 25, 2009)

I just looked at the DX...Springfield's website says its DAO. Shame cause I
like its looks. I'm not sure about the Walther. Their trigger is somewhat 
different but they still list it as DAO.

I know...I'm hard to please. I'll keep searching.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Richard1296 said:


> I just looked at the DX...Springfield's website says its DAO. Shame cause I
> like its looks. I'm not sure about the Walther. Their trigger is somewhat
> different but they still list it as DAO.
> 
> ...


I have the XD, XDm and HS2000 (fore runner to the XD) and all their triggers are much lighter than say a double action revolver or DA semi-auto)
If you have ever fired single action on any gun, figure the pull on a XD a couple pounds more. But NOT what a DA pull on a revolver or semi would be.

Also don't go by what they label it. Go to a gun store and dry fire the guns so you can see for yourself what the triggers are like.
The way they sound and the way they are are often two completely different animals.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I can suggest a couple that I have personal experience with. All are small, 9mm, DA/SA, and have decockers. The down side is most are hard to find new.

S&W made several aluminum alloy frame 9mm single stacks with DA/SA and decockers for concealed carry. The 3913 in an 8 shot with 3.5" barrel, and the CS9 is a 7 shot with 3" barrel.

And in the double stack polymer frame, look at the SW99c and the Walther P99c, both with the AS trigger option.. These siblings are both 10 shot with a 3.5" barrel.

All of the above are fine DA/SA small carry guns chambered in 9mm and sporting decockers and second strike capability.


----------



## Richard1296 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thank You James

I will do some research.

Again THANKS
Richard


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I have the P239 that I use for CC and it is a nice shooter. I purchased the SAS Gen II in 40 S&W- the one on the right.


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

+1 on the p239, also the Beretta PX4 9mm is available in da/sa. I carry it concealed and i absolutely love the piece.


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

*Been awhile since I saw a 239...*

...are they smaller or same size as the P95 Ruger???


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

sheepdog said:


> ...are they smaller or same size as the P95 Ruger???


They are pretty comparable


----------

